# XTREMELY RARE MINI JAR



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

This jar with original lid ( which is the only way of identifying the jar)...showed up at the Morristown TN. show 2 years ago...Wayne & June Lowry took the l'il rascal home with big grins on their faces...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's a close up of the brass lid...

 it is embossed with flowers and leaves and marked:
 Masons Patent June 2 ,1857...


----------



## woody (Sep 20, 2005)

This is listed in Red Book of Fruit Jars #9 as Red Book # 1765.

 Mason's Pat. June 2 1857 (on lid)
 Ground lip Mason shoulder seal
 Very small jar with squarish shoulders
 Lid is slightly dome shaped, brass, and embossed with flowers and leaves along with the date.
 Closure value: 90%; possibly a Crowley salesman sample.

 Approx. 2 oz. clear.......... $700 & up


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks WOODY...it is in my Redbook 7...can't recall the number but  it was valued at only $200 then.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 20, 2005)

WOW!! Nice jar.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, what a great find!  Congrats Wayne & June.
 Jerry


----------



## oddant (Jun 25, 2016)

I have this jar. Glass slightly cloudy. What is the best way to sell it?


----------



## klaatu (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice little jar. Red Book # 11 lists the value at $350.00 - $500.00
You should contact Greg Spurgeon at North American Glass.His latest on-line auction just ended late last week, but he should be having another auction in a couple of months.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 27, 2016)

I've dug one of these here in Texas.  Honestly didn't think much of it...it appears to be a cosmetic jar with a lid that has the Mason marking on it...guess I should have grabbed it in the pick.  Lids seem to hold up well.  I'm surprised it is being classified as a fruit jar.


----------



## jargeezr (Jul 17, 2016)

The reason it is in the Redbook is that the date on the lid is the date of a patent issue to John L. Mason for a procedure to cut threads in thin metals. It precedes his Nov. 30th 1858 patent date on the mason jars later.


----------

